# Christmas Fish Tank Decoration Contest!



## a123andpoof

Alright so we all had a lot of fun with the Halloween Fish tank contest so now lets move on to Christmas!

Entries will no longer be accepted as of December 22. The contest is open now.

So here's what you do: Decorate any fish tank with a Christmas theme. 

1. There must be christmas decor inside the tank. Outside is optional.

2. A fish must be in the tank. It doesn't matter what type.

3. Only 1 entry per person.

4. The tank MUST be Christmas themed.

I am also look for 1 to 2 judges. 

Anyone willing to donate prizes would be great. I am also working on different prizes so there will be something!

To enter just post a picture of your completed tanks!

And most of all have fun with this!

The winner will be awarded a Hydor theo heater generously donated by DiQue.


----------



## bananasammy8

I will be a judge if you need one!


----------



## a123andpoof

Sure my only requirement is that you are online the 23 so we can pick a winner.


----------



## bananasammy8

I can do that!


----------



## a123andpoof

Great then happy to have you!


----------



## a123andpoof

What no one wants to join in?


----------



## DiiQue

You'll probably have to give it time since there are so many xmas contests going on now. hehehe


----------



## a123andpoof

I noticed lol some of them look fun to lol


----------



## Hershey

Can I be a judge?


----------



## a123andpoof

Hershey can you be on december 23rd? I will email directions the 22nd, but you have to at least be on a little the 23rd.


----------



## Hershey

Yeah, I can be on on the 23rd.


----------



## horsyqueen

I think i will enter this


----------



## WhiskeyHands

If the guy on top cant be on, i can be judge for you


----------



## a123andpoof

Sounds good Hershey!

I have plenty of judges now! Just need tanks to judge lol


----------



## Atena

This is Guppy's winter retreat....










I had to move him from his usual corner as that is where the tree goes and the only other place to put his home is over by the tv under the speaker. Worried about the sound and tv screen stressing him I made a decorative sound baffle with a beautiful winter scene and complete with holiday decor Swarovski crystal icicles. I added a blue LED on the background. 

I am still looking for a tree u can put in the tank.


----------



## Hershey

Atena said:


> This is Guppy's winter retreat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to move him from his usual corner as that is where the tree goes and the only other place to put his home is over by the tv under the speaker. Worried about the sound and tv screen stressing him I made a decorative sound baffle with a beautiful winter scene and complete with holiday decor Swarovski crystal icicles. I added a blue LED on the background.
> 
> I am still looking for a tree u can put in the tank.


I love that look! Where did you get the blue LED Light?


----------



## Atena

Thanks! 

I got the same place I got all my other tank lights, http://www.21ledstrips.com


----------



## Destinystar

So pretty love it !


----------



## Atena

I found a blue plastic tree today, I am boiling.it later to make sure it is safe. Wish me luck!!


----------



## a123andpoof

Cool! Your tank looks great! If you can a slightly more close up picture would be awesome so we can see more of the details in the tank and background.


----------



## Atena

yes, actually it photographs really badly, I will need to bring out the real camera, the phone can only do so much.


----------



## a123andpoof

Okay XD


----------



## ktbrew

Merry fishmas!


----------



## Atena

Oh my gosh, I LOVE it!!


----------



## ktbrew

Thanks! Love your avatar!


----------



## bryzy

I'll be a judge! I'm always on. I will be in the 23rd.


----------



## a123andpoof

Bryanacute thanks for the interest but I already have to judges!

Ktbrew your tank looks great! Could we get some pics of the inside. Its part of the rules that the tanks inside must have at least some christmas themed decor not just the outside.


----------



## Dozzem

This sounds like a lot of fun! I'm in! Just give me a little while to set up the tanks!


----------



## bryzy

Oh. Ok. Thanks though


----------



## a123andpoof

Can't wait to see more tanks!


----------



## Atena

I hope there will be lots of photos added last minute, I can't wait to see what everyone is doing.

Meanwhile, I finally took better photos of GUppy's Winter Wonderland... here they are, hope it is not too much. 









This is the whole picture. I made a winter wonderland mountain to baffle Guppy from the TV and Speakers. The soft snow helps muffle the sound while the "cave" keeps the flicker light of the TV out of his sight.

_There is a blue LED light behind the tank to light up the background. The top of the mountain is decorated with holiday ornaments including a real fir branch, and his very own special ornament. A matching blue crystal tree adorns the inside of his home to bring the winter wonderland closer to home.









This is the crystal blue tree inside his tank, I thought of adding white sand for snow, but was worried it would be too hard to clean out later, and cause Guppy too much stress. He is still healing from a torn tail so I had to keep that as a factor.









The top of the mountain is adorned with ornaments that also are on my tree, plus a real fir branch and his special ornament dangling bellow, next to hand made icicles.









A closeup of the ornament, isn't it adorable!









Closeup of the Swarovski crystal icicles I made  Nothing is too fancy for my little boy!









Here is Mr. Guppy, enjoying his winter retreat... here you can see a little more of the winter background. The lights off my tree are reflecting in the tank front wall. It is rather pretty, I think. 









Another attempt at showing the winter scene in the background.









and this is guppy when he's had too much eggnog. ha ha!









Merry Christmas everyone!

Thanks for letting me share.

Atena 


_


----------



## DiiQue

WOW Atena! That is one awesome tank there! Great job going all out! I feel sorry for your competition. hehehe


----------



## Atena

Well, so far there isn't much (I hope there will be though).

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## twolovers101

Atena, your tank looks great! I'm not sure I could do much, I like all my tanks having a natural look, and I find that adding ornaments just kind of mess up my ideas, so I'm not sure I would qualify xD

If I did any thing, all I could do is decorate the outside of Shosta's travel tank... lol I'll have some free time on my hands tomorrow, so I might get bored enough to do that haha


----------



## Atena

Thanks Twolovers. I do hope you have the MOST boring day ever. LOL


----------



## twolovers101

Oh I hope I do, I'm going to sit around and watch netflix all day xD 
(and stare into the tank for a few hours of course, I could watch fish all day if no one stopped me lol)

Maybe I'll get creative ;-)


----------



## a123andpoof

That is really cute Atena!

I was at petsmart the other day and they had winter tank decor for only 95 cents! Thats really cheap! Come one people you can win a heater!


----------



## twolovers101

But I don't need a heater xD


----------



## DiiQue

twolovers101 said:


> But I don't need a heater xD


But you know you WANT another one... hehehehe

Hmmm... you do have a point there... maybe we can change the prize to something like one aquarium related item that is $25 or below on Amazon.com?? I'll defer to a123andpoof. :-D


----------



## a123andpoof

It's up to you DiiQue since you are the one so generously offering it. I do think that is a good idea though. But then I'm the type who can never have to many heaters lol


----------



## Atena

I did not even know about the heater, but I do not need one either. I am sure I can think of something though.


----------



## DiiQue

Okay. The masses have spoken!  Winner can chose one aquarium related item on Amazon.com worth 25 or less.


----------



## Destinystar

Wow such a nice prize that is so awesome for you to do DiiQue !!! Still working on getting my Christmas tank ready...can we also submit a video ? MY tank is tall and since I only have my phone to take pictures with its kinda hard to get the entire tank into one picture.


----------



## a123andpoof

Sure I will accept a video.

Sounds good Diique thanks!


----------



## Destinystar

Here is my video for the contest and I have pictures I will add later.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2ZL898WBL8


----------



## Destinystar

Perseus is having a very Merry Grinchmas, he didnt want to be in any of the pictures but he did show up or one and he is in the video I posted above decking the halls with lots of flaring...lololol In the first picture Max looks like he has two noses, its a pond snail photo bombing...lolololol


----------



## Destinystar

Two more.


----------



## Destinystar

I found the Christmas tree on Amazon there were only two so I had to get one. The round mark up at the top of the tank is on the inside is made from my thermometer and doesnt seem like it wants to be rubbed off but I put it back in place after I took the pictures so it doesnt matter just sorry it showed up in some of the pictures like that.


----------



## Atena

That looks like Santa's, or rather the Grinch's enchanted forest. Its awesome. 

I saw that tree online and now seeing how tall it is I am so glad I did not get it. It would stick out of the top of Guppy's tank. LOL It sure looks pretty though.  Great job!


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks so much Atena and yeah I was lucky I have a tall tank so it would but it did come up to right where the plastic top sits on the tank...lol I love yours too so beautiful with the blue theme just breathtaking I love it...awesome job !!!


----------



## Atena

Thanks, I keep as much blue in Guppy's tank as I can as it is opposite on the color wheel from him, it really helps him stand out.

He is getting a new blue Murano glass seahorse ornament for Christmas (shhh... don't tell him!) that will take up the empty spot between decorating seasons.

He kinda got sad when I took the Halloween stuff out, and he is happy again with the Christmas tree, so I am pretty sure he likes the change and the extra decorations.


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow! Only two entries? Well can't be helped great tanks both of you!


----------



## Atena

I guess people just got too busy. It is a great contest and I would still love to see what everyone else is doing.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I'd planned on doing this contest.... then I had to deal with fish illnesses, and fish tail biting, (along with family stuff) so I got sidetracked. Next year though.... (Maybe I'll start collecting decorations now... LOL)

@Atena - do you have a picture of that Murano glass seahorse? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Destinystar

Wow I bet the Murano glass seahorse is beautiful ! I wish I could find a snowmen to put in after I take out the Christmas stuff and I could keep that in all winter, and yeah that will be depressing just like when I take down my own Christmas tree.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Perseusmom said:


> Wow I bet the Murano glass seahorse is beautiful ! I wish I could find a snowmen to put in after I take out the Christmas stuff and I could keep that in all winter, and yeah that will be depressing just like when I take down my own Christmas tree.


Valentine's day is coming. You could decorate for that. (And then St. Patrick's day is just after that.)


----------



## VeilTail

I would upload my tank pics, but I have no clue how from my phone! Its penguin themed


----------



## lillyandquigly

Atena do you have two bettas?


----------



## a123andpoof

I might do some for other holidays. Will see.


----------



## Atena

I only have one betta, and the way I go about it I think one is quite enough. Unless I win the lottery.

One day I hope to get a an all yellow VT. It would be great, but they are very rare.

I will take a picture of the ornament as soon as it goes in, right now it is wrapped up under the tree.


----------



## a123andpoof

So sorry for the delay!

The winner is perseusmom!


----------



## DiiQue

a123andpoof said:


> So sorry for the delay!
> 
> The winner is perseusmom!


CONGRATS perseusmom!!! Lovely tank you have there, I'm definitely jealous. 

Shoot me a PM when you read this so we can coordinate your prize! 

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Atena

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Destinystar

Oh wow thanks so much from me and Perseus !!!


----------



## DiiQue

Perseusmom, the item you picked will arrive Jan 3, if not sooner. 

http://www.amazon.com/Pennplax-Atla...r=8-1&keywords=fish+tank+lost+city+decoration

Congrats again! Can't wait to see picks of the item in action!


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks so much DiiQue I cant wait to get it and will post some pics after I get it in the tank, I know I and Perseus too will love it !!!!


----------



## Destinystar

Here is a video of Perseus with his new Lost City of Atlantis decoration I picked out for winning the Christmas tank contest. He loves it and can swim in and out the windows which I watched very carefully to make sure he would not get stuck but they are plenty big enough for him to go though without any problem. I really love it too and thanks again DiiQue and the judges I know if must have been rough as Atena had a very beautiful tank also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLJacxv7Cg0


----------



## madmonahan

It is so cute when he yawned! I love the decoration!


----------

